
Kaspersky launches its own OS - turrini
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/08/23/kasperskyos/
======
woliveirajr
Kaspersky launches an OS to be used in routers and in critical equipment.

To be more secure it was written from scratch, and

> To achieve a guarantee of security it must contain no mistakes or
> vulnerabilities whatsoever in the kernel [...]

Here is where it begins: IMHO, Cisco and any other manufacturer of sensitive
OSes, even Microsoft with Windows NT, probably had a goal of not having
defects and vulnerabilities.

But security isn't a binary knowledge, where you just know or don't. Many
attacks, many exploits, happened in ways that nobody had previously imagined.

To be secure, all possibilities must be considered during
manufacturing/development. To be insecure, just one failure needs to be found,
in any point.

Example: if the data you send to some input (that is perfectly secured,
sanitized and so on) can cause a RAM bit-flip, there goes your security, even
if the blame goes to the chip manufacturer...

